# Arabian or legionares style caps - which ones do you like?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I use a Columbia brand style arabian hat (sometimes referred to legioniares cap) when I'm in a sun-smart mood and although I reckon pretty much everything Columbia makes is pretty good quality, I'm undecided as to whether or not it was such a good choice. It's neck flap is made of a fairly stiff and almost coarse fabric and I'm thinking that the various softer fabric versions I've seen are probably the go. I don't have a terribly strong opinion on it but am curious to know if others are particularly fond of any specific brand or model. If I can find something a bit more comfy I reckon I'd be sun-smart a bit more often.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Whats that other funky hat you have been wearing in the vids?

I dont wear my Columbia one very much ( Same as yours ), tend to sweat a litle more in it than others I own. I bought an Akubra about a year ago and am not game to wear it on the water, too much cost for a possible wind swept item. Some of the mesh branded caps have helped my head breathe when temps rocket above 30 degrees but due to lack of side shade I develop a nasty Sunglass tan that seems to be the bain of some fishermen.

Red, Gatesy and Bart70 have some Arabian super skills I am sure they would love to share... I recently was given an AC Roma headscarf that is more like a cap style bandana that fits well under my caps and covers the nape and length of my neck, however as I am such a brand whore I doubt I would be proud enough to wear it out on the yak! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Derek, that's a Berghaus Aqua hat (which I still use), but it has a thin fleece lining making making it ideal for cooler conditions, not quite as good for stinking hot weather, which is what we've had here lately. I really like the Aquahat, but it's just a bit much when the mercury hits 30+


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cool cool, sounds like something I could do with 8 months of the year...

I dont like Beanies hey, scratch scratch, sniff... Ewwww.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Outdoors & Beyond in Nowra sell the Berghaus Aqua cap. I recommend it highly for your neck of the woods.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

I use ones called "Frillneck's". They seem to sell them in all the local hardware, fishing or camping stores. They have velcro all over them to make changing the setup for differing coverage easy. I swear by them.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought an Adapt-A-Cap Flippa, distributed by GoSo Byron Bay, got it from Anaconda Frankston last week, they said it was a discontinued item but think they have some left, priced at 34.99 they nocked 20% off (No Affiliation). UPF 50+ large bib, the legionnaire skirt is a very soft, hangs down to the middle of my shoulder blades and wraps around to the front of the neck where it is stitched together, this can be flipped over the back out of the way if you wish. Cap is light but appears to be good quality, time will tell. http://sunprotection.com.au/pages/products/goso-hatsandgloves.html


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I also wear the "Frill Necks" on a hot day i dip the back flaps in the water and it keeps me as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

straw hat


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

did some casual work in a State Forest pine nursury a few years ago and got a couple of their green broad brimmed hats. Cotton and light with a wire around the outer edge keeping the brim from drooping. Jams on tight enough to stay on but is a hat I can wear all day. Ugly as sin but keeps the bald head from burning. My frill neck is an upturned collar and plenty of sunscreen...

John


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have the 'Araphat' which I am prety sure is the 'Frillneck' referred to above (mine is about 9 yrs old) and it has Frillneck written on it as well as 'Araphat'.

Love mine...in fact am now looking for another as I have worn the cap part threadbear over the years....

Particularly like thew ones with the 'stripey' necks...look very arabian!

I did try a cheap imitation once......it is still sitting in the cupboard...not a patch on the Araphat.

Cheers,

Bart


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

ELM said:


> I bought an Adapt-A-Cap Flippa, distributed by GoSo Byron Bay, got it from Anaconda Frankston last weekhttp://sunprotection.com.au/pages/products/goso-hatsandgloves.html


If you're considering one of these, I've got one and they're great.

If I'd seen a Frillneck though, I'd have bought it instead. The Adapt-A-Cap is limited in that it doesn't have velcro at all and the front can't be opened up. Not as versatile and I take a paper clip with me to close the front up more at times when required. Both good but one seems to have the edge.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i really dont like the legionaiires style caps at all, even though I really should be wearing one.

I either wear a normal cap, and lather the neck and ears with sunscreen or I wear a broad brimmed soft hat (Shimano brand) which is comfortable and reasonably cool.

I also like other columbia gear but I find their hats are not comfortable at all.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a frillneck and adapt-a-cap.

prefer the frillneck - more versatile with more configurations possible (favourite is the ponytail configuration, covers ears and neck to rashie collar and yet very cool), closes better at the front of the neck and even up to my top lip when complete coverage is needed. There is a handy zippered compartment bit on the back "frill" which saved my glasses from being lost once when i needed to go for a swim without any pockets after the rope to my dinghy / tender snapped and it floated away in 35 knot winds just after I had moored up the boat (probably not relevant for kayaking but I havent yet turned my mind to actually exploiting this little pocket for kayaking yet). Also the fluoro chartreuse colour that's available can be seen for miles, drawing attention to the extreme beauty of my godlike sculpted physique and chiselled features :lol: The arms on my sunnies fit very snugly into the 2 straps at the top when I push them back onto the top of my head. The only slightly annoying thing is sometimes the velcro sticks a bit to my rash shirt but the versatility makes up for it.

I keep the adapt-a-cap as a spare now for when anyone else has forgotten their own hat.

hope this helps


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Where do you get the Frill Necks, I have looked for weeks and the Adapta was the only one I could find in stock anywhere (not that I new a brand to look for to start with).


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

I use to use a straw hat but they can be a pain in the ass at times .I'm with Shufoy and now use that type,versitile and easy to wear in windy conditions.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

ELM said:


> Where do you get the Frill Necks, I have looked for weeks and the Adapta was the only one I could find in stock anywhere (not that I new a brand to look for to start with).


i ordered my fluoro yellow one from here:

http://www.happymicks.com.au/prod138.htm


----------



## slowflow (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all i have an adapta cap (flippa) had it for about two years best thing i ever bought as far as a fishing hat/cap goes jsut can,t do with out it. 

Cheers slowflow 8)


----------



## Flashlight (Jul 8, 2008)

I had an Arafat, used to wear it when on trips to NT. With the heat up there I found my melon nearly baked - way too hot on the head. I went back to the broadbrim 'school hat'.
I now keep it in the bag as a standby - just in case.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get the Frill Necks, I have looked for weeks and the Adapta was the only one I could find in stock anywhere (not that I new a brand to look for to start with).
> ...


Just did a web search and it seems the original 'Araphat' is no more 

The 'Frillneck' available now is along very similar lines but does not have the silver gathering at the front nor do they come with the banded or 'striped' hood.

Used to look like an Arabian Sheik with the stripes and the silver gathering - especially when I grew whiska's and wore dark sunglasses....At least it used to scare ppl off enough that I did not get slowed down at the ramp by people wanting to look at the yak! 8)

Bart70


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the frillneck in green and have found it a bit hot / heavy / and cumbersome with all the extra material........ compared to a lightweight wide brim floppy fishing hat thats vented around the head rim.... Its Rays Home brand and was about 20 bucks.... it has a chin strap too.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i tried the ones with the flaps down the back and around the sides , but found them to confining and didnt catch a breeze , so now wear a sun hat like the school kids wear at lunch time in the playground , its great and keeps the sun off the tops of my ears .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I concurr with Bazz.... pretty much the same experience... the frillneck would be good in cool weather....... or made out of a superlightweight cotton...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Get the `09 adapt a cap.(goso)
New model with vent´s and velcro´s, very light as well.
I love Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a cap from a beer promo and tucked under that is a T towel that has pictures of Pt Arlington on it.

....matches my tatts nicely.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

CMON then Varp - we must see some pics of the outfit inc tats :lol: :lol:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I wear the same as starlo :shock:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

ok Woppie....

....check out my ink dude


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Inks Good !!!! But wots the scoop with the carrot in ya pants lad !!!! :twisted:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Frillnecks are the go, but the one drawback is when you land again and stand beside the yak fitting the trolley the cross winds blow the frill infront of your eyes. In the mad rush to get onto dry land and not wanting a wave rolling the yak and everything on board is does annoy me to have to take the hat off to get the trolley under the yak. That being said though, it is way better than any of the legionaires, caps, straws or other hats for bing on the water in the sun or the cold. Amazing how much wind they stop in the middle of winter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys. The jury has spoken - frillnecks for the win. With such a strong consensus I decided to order one for myself and a bunch for the shop.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yakass said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. The jury has spoken - frillnecks for the win. With such a strong consensus I decided to order one for myself and a bunch for the shop.


Now had I have known that I would have worn my lovely pink one down to the Demo day! 

My original blue one has disintegrated after 9 yrs of being worn...So it was out with my wifes near new pink number for SWR last Saturday. All I need now are the matching bright pink crocs! :shock:

Bart70


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Heya bart, great to meet you Sunday by the way. I ran out of time today, but I haven't forgotten to send the PM I promised. Will contact you tomorrow. 
Cheers mate,
Josh


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Rip Curl make a great hat bucket style with flaps that can be stored in the top of the hat or let down to shade your neck it also has a chin strap made from neoprene so you can keep it on your head, don't know how much it is as i found mine on the beach after a storm, great hat. before that i used to wrap a T shirt round my head works well.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought my frillneck from the frillneck website. Got the polyester micromesh one as it is designed to keep you cooler - wicks the sweat away - and my mates that have the older style frillnecks just updated as well. Under $30 + $8 postage (for up to 3 hats). Arrived at my PO Box 2 days after I paid. Even came with a cool lanyard key thingy.

http://www.frillneck.com.au is the website


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

use a fairly basic bucket style hat most of the time, the frilly ones sound interesting though will have a look ;-)


----------

